# Kodak Six-20 Brownie Junior, worth fixing?



## Rasponov (Jul 3, 2022)

Greetings friends and collectors

I have bought today at a flea market, this nice little Kodak Six-20 Brownie Junior, from somewhere between 1934 and 1942.
I love it a lot and was thinking of fixing it, so that maybe it could be used on WWII re-enactments (or at the very least so I can be nerdy and take lovely pictures of me and my partner when I go visit him on holiday this year).
However, I'd like to know if she's worth fixing, and if so, how one fixes the issue I have.
The shutter works, but the lense isn't vissible behind the shutter, so I'm not sure she can take pictures in her current state.
Everything else seems to be in working order, which is good atleast.

Anyways I do hope any of y'all can help me out with this matter.

I've included some pictures here of the camera, and of the issue I have with her.


----------



## Rasponov (Jul 3, 2022)

UPDATE:

My mistake gentlemen and ladies, she's in full working order, I was just a bit of a dumb dumb.
Now I just need to find some film and I can try her out!


----------



## cgw (Jul 3, 2022)

In case you missed this:






						Kodak Brownie Target Six-20 Camera Information | The Brownie Camera Page
					

Find information and learn the history of the Kodak Brownie Target Six-20 camera on The Brownie Camera Page, dedicated to past, present, and future Brownie photographers everywhere.



					www.brownie-camera.com
				




Film here:









						620 Film
					

The 620 format was introduced by Kodak in 1931 as an intended alternative to 120. Although mostly used by Kodak cameras, it is also used by other camera of that era. The 620 format is essentially the same film on a thinner and narrower spool. 620 is no longer manufactured so we have manufactured...




					filmphotographystore.com


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 3, 2022)

If you have the cash........    620 Film

I personally re-load 620 reels with 120 film for my Argus 75.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 3, 2022)

If you have an empty 620 spool you can respool any 120 film, like here:


----------



## Dany (Jul 4, 2022)

The Six 20 Junior should have a sort of glass plate in front of the shutter to protect from dust ingress and a lens beind the shutter visible when the body of the camera is open.
Without lens it will be impossible to take photos.


----------

